# Thank You Debbie!! (MySugarBears)



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you Debbie, Chloe, Riley, and Noelle ~ :wub:

Not only for the wonderful gift, but for thinking of the wee ones in need.

I must say, you went above and beyond, on this one.

To actually be across the United States, do some research on where I purchase my food (I believe knowing I will not support ANY store, not even PetSmart, who sell pets, period). You actually tracked down Anaheim Feed, which is just a local feed store. I'm thinking they sent you the gift certificate, then you put it in the card, and returned it back to Orange County, to Casa del Caca. The thoughtfulness involved just blows me away. 

Thank you so much. 

I hope you don't mind that I'm sharing the lovely card.



















Thank you Aunty Deb. We love you so much. Jops, Franks, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, and Sugar


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wow!! What a thoughtful gift!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! That's definately sweet


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a wonderful and thoughtful gesture!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That's so sweet!! Deb, you are one in a million!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - how thoughtful of you. What a wonderful gift to send to a wonderful other Deb and her sweeties.:chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: That's awesome. How thoughtful of Debbie to do that.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Debbie you are wonderful...I just love how thoughtful
the members of SM are... you all rock!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! I love you 2 Debs.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb, i can't take all the credit myself, i had inside information as to where you purchase the food for the fluffs. You know who you are and thank you so much for helping me. You do so much for the fluffs especially the seniors, you are appreciated beyond words. I sent Nina at the feed store the card and info and she was nice enough to send it out for me. 
I can't believe i spelled "Angel" wrong. :blink:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How cool is that! That was so thoughtful and nice of Debbie and such a great gift.


----------

